# Framing nailer problem



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What pressure do you have on the compressor?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Both not having the regulator set high enough and not keeping the head of the nail gun firmly against the wood will play a part in the nail not driving in all the way. If you are letting the nail gun kick back as you pull the trigger, the odds are the nail won't go in all the way.

I don't think it's an oil issue but you do need to oil it every morning and at lunch time if using it all day.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

What age is the gun?
Old framing material can be tough to nail.
Newer guns are designed with a bigger cylinder to nail into LVL and similar products.
Older guns have a smaller cylinder and will not "set" the heads in the new products.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

I think I bought it 5 or 6 years ago. Right now it's hard to get to the compressor but I set it up with a regulated filtered outlet for paint and an unregulated outlet for tools, and I think it maintains 110 psi iirc.

Maybe i need to try bracing the back side of th joists so they don't deflect or it's pressure loss from too much hose length. 2 50' hoses.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, what do you know... so I did 2 joists on Wednesday, 2 Thursday. Today(friday) it's back to driving nails well, no changes to what I'm doing. Lesson learned, oil your air tools.


----------



## WillK (Aug 29, 2010)

Another update.. if the first joust today can be called 5, I will say joist 7 nailed well but 6 was the same as 1 thru 4. So now I'm leaning towards blaming the wood.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

have you checked the depth adjustment on the nailer itself if it has one

what diamter hose are you using.. 1/4" hose doesnt fair well with framing guns as it doesnt deliver as much air to the tool as a 3/8" will

oiling the tool daily isnt necessarily required if your not using it all the time. if your only shooting 2-300 nails in a day and then use it again 3 days later oil will still be in the tool... 

you very well might not be getting enough back pressure on teh tool itself the way your holding it up in the joist cavities


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Loosen the two allen screws on the nosing and push the depth adjuster up a little and retighten the screws. That may allow for proper setting of the nails. Let us know how that works.


----------

